

Will you like a Kickstarter for startups? - ccarnino

Where users can invest, without getting company shares, in your startup
======
dstein
Maybe one way to do this, would be to make a "startup coupon" system. Where
people would actually donate real money, which become coupons for whichever
startups you want to support. And once the startup is running, the actual
money would be deposited to the company, and users can redeem their coupons.

------
Kilimanjaro
I've been thinking exactly the same thing, but giving investors the option to
get shares. Something like micro-angels, offer a pool of 1000 shares valued at
5% of your startup and sell them for say $10 each, or something like that.

Easy for people to invest in ideas they like and still being able to own
something from the startup.

~~~
retroafroman
Aren't there SEC issues with this in the USA? It seems like I heard something
about non accredited investors that limits this type of system. But I may be
wrong.

~~~
ccarnino
I don't know how are the legal aspects, but I think that give the ability to
customers to pre-buy the product, or as kickstarter, do a simbolyc investment.
Eg. $10 for thank in the honor page and a t-shirt.

------
GeoffSakala
Sounds like Profounder. Yes, there are significant legal issues to overcome in
each state in fact. One idea that is intriguing is founders swapping equity.
So if I give up 1-2% into a pool and receive a blended 1-2% back of a pool of
other startups I'd jump at that chance.

------
jparicka
I'm looking for about 4,500 to carry on and go live with this
<http://alpha.beepl.com:8889> Any ideas? Thanks!

